# FAME UK Fitness Model & Bodybuilding Championship 09 on the Beach !



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

FAME BRITAIN Championships 2009 will be in BRIGHTON @ The Concorde2 venue, East Sussex on August 23rd 2009,Sunday on the beach!

FAME BRITAIN had to find a new venue and sponsor for this year due to the SENISHOW being cancelled at the last minute.FAME BRITAIN has partnered with the London to Brighton motorbike ride that ride annually to raise money for the Cancer research.

These are no ordinary bikes but the Badboys of motorbikes so you will also be getting a motorbike show too.

The competition will be held at Brightons' top venue: The Concorde2 which is situated right on the beach and there will be a BBQ and beach vollyball,as well there will be an after party at a Top Nite spot on the Pier !

There will be a Celebrity DJ there aswell and La Muscle TV will be filming for their fitness TV channel.

Famous photography Michael Palmer will be there taking photos of the event ,there will be photo shoots going on and Michael Palmer will be doing professional photo shoots with athletes for their portfolio( to book this appt. contact Angie Weston).

Muscle&Fitness and Flex magazine will be there also taking photos to feature the show in their magazines and the winners too.

Not only that but top newspapers(The Voice and others) will also be there to write articles on the show for their newspaper,so plenty of exposure and publicity from TV,newspapers & magazines !

FAME BRITAIN is a Natural Fitness & Bodybuilding Federation and will have all classes:

-Natural Bodybuilding

-Miss Figure

-Fitness Model search (male&female)

-Bikini Model search

-Fitness

Prizes include:

-Modeling contracts with Wfitness Models

-Articles in Muscle & Fitness and Flex magazine

-clothing from BETTER BODIES,

-Supplements from LA Muscle,

-Photo shoots with photographer in a studio.

-Plus selected winners will be the face of FAME BRITAIN 2010 posters !

-All athletes will be featured in the next FAME BRITAIN dvd that will go out to all Gyms & Fitness companies in UK.

Membership fee: £45

Entrance fee : £45 (£30 special price until July 31st)

*Athletes can enter and pay on the day of competion*

For entry forms or more details contact: [email protected]

(FAME BRITAIN & The Fitness Expo UK will be at the EXCEL next year)

This is just the start and there will be more updates on the show as it gets closer(show times etc) so keep training hard and dieting and see you on the beach !

Angie Weston,

FAME Ambassador

FAME BRITAIN Championship promoter

Site for FAME BRITAIN:

http://www.bodyproud.org/group/fameteamuk

MySpace site for FAME BRITAIN:

www.Myspace.com/FAMEBritain

Tickets are £10 and can be bought on the door of the venue,full details of the venue:

Concorde2

Madeira Drive,

Brighton,

East Sussex,

BN2 1EN

tel: 01273 772 770

map:http: //www.viewbrighton.co.uk/listings/concorde-2-maps-27630.html

or : http://www.concorde2.co.uk/

*Hotels are on the pier opp. the sea &10mins from venue*

LAINES HOTEL:

http://www.laneshotel.co.uk/

NEW MADEIRA HOTEL:

http://www.newmadeirahotel.com/

ROYAL ALBION HOTEL:

http://www.britanniahotels.com/hotel_home.asp?page=139

Proud Sponsors of FAME BRITIAN CHAMPIONSHIP 2009:

FAME - www.bodyproud.org

Wfitness models - www.Wfitnessgroup.com

Leisure Lee Fitness - www.Leisureleefitness.com

LA Muscle - www.LAmuscle.com

LA Muscle tv www.Lamuscle.tv

Extreme Nutrition - www.Extremenutrition.co.uk

Leisure Lee Fitness - www.Leisureleefitness.co.uk

Muscle&Fitness magazine - www.Muscle-fitness.co.uk

Flex magazine - www.Flex-magazine.com

MuscleTalk.co.uk - www.Muscletalk.co.uk


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like a big event, but never heard of it


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,

FAME is a Worldwide Natural Fitness & Bodybuilding Federation and has the UK Championships every year for the past 4 yrs and is still growing.

The World championshipds is in Canada with over 500 athletes competing from all over the world,so it's a Big Big event in USA,I'm promoting it over here and if there is any questions you want to ask,please feel free to contact me or check out their w.site : www.Bodyproud.org

Angie Weston

[email protected]


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Good stuff Angie


----------



## clairewilson (Jun 5, 2009)

Hiya Angie, I am very interested in competing in August. I have never entered such a competition before, its usually Track and Field competitions!! Can you tell me what is involved if I enter the Bikini and Fitness Model categories please?

Thank you very much, Claire   xx


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I attended the Fame show and have to say it was a complete farce.Totally unorganised and to charge athletes £90 for on the day entry is a joke.What other federation does this???The bodybuilding class was ridiculous the use of props in the individual routine was strange, i thought it was meant to be a bodybuilding show not a circus act...especially the guy with the jean shorts and rope posing to i'm too sexy?????lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've deleted this post every time its been put up here as I dont believe in free promotion for what is effect a way to make money out of competitors.

£90 to compete in a bbing show, what a fcuking joke.

Better shows out there TBH and they dont cost nearly as much to enter.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You have to pay to enter? Its like the prostitute of the BB'ing feds LMAO


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> You have to pay to enter? Its like the prostitute of the BB'ing feds LMAO


Dont forget all the 'TOP' newspapers that will be covering it.

:lol:


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

i could not believe my eyes...I was with Big Paul Smith for a while and we just could not believe it..It was more a look at me i wanna be a model show than a bbuilding show...The best thing was for a £90 entry the top three recieved a MEDAL!!! Wow...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Dont forget all the 'TOP' newspapers that will be covering it.
> 
> :lol:


Dont forget Channel 5! PMSL



cheetahs gym1 said:


> i could not believe my eyes...I was with Big Paul Smith for a while and we just could not believe it..It was more a look at me i wanna be a model show than a bbuilding show...The best thing was for a £90 entry the top three received a MEDAL!!! Wow...


LMAO that is too funny, I was going to head down to it, glad I didn't bother!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow....joke is not the choice word i'd use!

£90 entry??!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

£90 is a lot of money to enter a comp...seems like a waste of money and I can think of a few other things it can be spent on.


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

it was a farce. it was about 2hrs late starting, the venue was rubbish and the decisions in the classes were just ridiculous......if any1 said to me they were going to compete in fame i would tell them not to do it!!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont compete with those federations who discriminate against the roiders.>! In this day and age i think its as bad as been racist


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah i have to agree with you there.last week a guy a train who wanted to do the npa heart of england was withdrawn from the event by the promotor because he heard that he had used some p.enhancing substances!!?? Absolute joke how can i 'disqualify' some1 on hearsay? After yday's circus i will not be going to another natural show again......


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pictures from this show?


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I pulled out of this show months ago on the advice of a well known US fitness model who won their world championships and never saw a dollar of his prize money!

The entry fee is a joke, i entered a local bodybuilding show instead and that was totally free and i got a nice big trophy instead of a crappy little medal!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Any pictures from this show?


i doubt it mate, i had a camera with me but wudnt of been worth the calories getting it out of my bag....u had to see it to beleive how sh!t it was lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

XJPX said:


> i doubt it mate, i had a camera with me but wudnt of been worth the calories getting it out of my bag....u had to see it to beleive how sh!t it was lol


Not worth the calories :lol: :beer:


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have some video footage i will try and upload to youtube. hilarious


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I took part in this show, as you may already know from my journal. Fortunately I did not pay the fee, my sponsor did , otherwise I would be much angrier than I am at the moment.
> 
> I was disgusted by the venue and the disorganisation on the day. I have sent in an official list of complaints to the organisers about the show and expect to have a reply in the next couple of days. I can honestly say that I will never compete in anything with the same organisers or the same venue again.


Yikes, sorry it was such a mess by the sounds of things, I don't blame you for complaining, I hope you get some positive reply from them, but by the sounds of the event I would cross your fingers tightly hun. Why dont you contact the person who started this thread, they seem to have some substance... maybe worth a try hun.

A big congrats though for winning! x


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW, so sorry you guys think that of FAME,

first of all please let me explain,it's only £90 enrty if you enter on the day,this is to keep too many athletes registering on the day and making registering too long.

FAME is an Americain natural fitness & Bodybuilding federation that has competitions worldwide and I promote the UK Championships,enrty fee is not up to me so please don't throw rotten eggs when you see me.

I totally agree the fee is way too much and I have to reduce my percentage to make it cheaper for the athletes,I dint make any money in this competition.I compete so I know how expensive it is to compete but this federation is big in USA and it's not just a bodybuiling show but a fitness model search show too, so I know it won't appeal to main stream bodybuilders and I have nothing agaist non-natural bodybuilders,why would you think that I did?

I'm trying to expose fitness and bodybuilding to the general public,there are different ways to do that and FAME is one of them,I will never have anything bad to say about non natural bodybuilders and I never have,we are all bodybuilders natural or not natural.

The show did start late,I do appoligize,these things never go to plan,I am working on it so it wont happen next year,but I do agree it's way too much for athletes to enter and I am working on reducing the cost,if it was my own Federation I wouldnt charge half that amount.

Thanks for your honest thoughts on the show,

Angie Weston


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> £90 is a lot of money to enter a comp...seems like a waste of money and I can think of a few other things it can be spent on.


test :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

what was wrong with the venue? it had good lighting,good stage,good sound system,DJ was playing good music,there was showers and bathrooms for the athletes,it was clean ans had a good Bar area?

I promoted the FAME UK show and by what I have heard from the athletes,crowd, Channel 5 and other top magazines that where there,it was a total succes,sorry but I cant please every one,if you don't like the show just don't go it,simple xox

Angie


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

brownsugar said:


> WOW, so sorry you guys think that of FAME,
> 
> *first of all please let me explain,it's only £90 enrty if you enter on the day,this is to keep too many athletes registering on the day and making registering too long.*
> 
> ...


Thats the biggest load of rubbish I've ever heard.

If they really wanted to do that they could just say no entries on the day.

Making bbers pay any fee except a nominal one is not acceptable.

The fact that you want to charge 'half that amount' doesnt really endear you any further to anyone on here.

To be fair there are proper bodybuilding feds that dont charge anywhere near that much. If they can do that then so can FAME.

This is a moneymaking exercise and nothing more than exploiting potential models.

Think of X factor - they are searching for popstars to make money for them in the same way that FAME are searching for models to make money for them. X factor dont charge for entry.


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

ps. the winners didn't get nothing but just a medal,they got modelling contracts,article in Muscle&Fitness,£100 worth of supplements,£400 worth of bodybuilding clothing, proffessional photoshoots with a photographer,they will be on the next FAME poster/flyers and all athletes got to be filmed by Channel 5,which other bodybuilding federation gives prizes like these to their winners? and not only that they get to compete at the FAME Worlds Championships in Miami,which has massive media attention.

At the last FAME Worlds Championship winners got a paid trip to South Africa, photoshoot, $1000's of cash and maxium media attention in top US magazines!

FAME is trying to award and look after their athletes for competiting,no other federation offer those prizes,if athletes want to pay £90 for entering late ,that is totally up to them but all athletes are given an early registration price to avoid long delays on registering on the day.

FAME also offers one to one support with new/beginner athletes and teach them everything they need to know,even on the day of the show we helped the with their poses so they know what to do when they get on stage,we take all athlete that are new & teach them everything they need to know,which other federation does that?

Most federations you have to pay and that is the last you hear from them.they don't advise you,show you how to pose,what bikini to where,where to buy tan,how to diet before shows,nothing,at least FAME helps all new athletes and I have a one to one realationship with all athletes that enter.

You will always get athletes and people who don't like a show or a federation but each to their own and I'm not knocking any federation in the UK.

Fitness& Bodybuilding federations and athletes have to stick together and not put each other down just because it doesn't appeal to them.

Anyone could be reading this who is not into the fitness industy and it could give off a bad impression on the whole Bodybuiling sport.

I have said enough,peace and love is all I can say

Angie


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am dying to see pictures from this but cant seem to find any :confused1: ??? I also wanted to see some of the routines too...

Gosh £90 pounds is alot to spend to enter a show, I can understand maybe a small admin fee but Im surprised a successful worldwide organisation would charge such a high fee for competitiors.

I really wanted to see this show but unfortunately couldnt make it due to other plans, but after reading greek goddess's posts, im not so bothered now i missed it!

Any pics or videos people?


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

i have to agree with you tom.I had a natural bodybuilder compete in the bodybuilder class and as it was his first show he was totally put off by the criteria of judging and the delays..Why not stay in brighton the night before to make sure the competition opens on time?? There was enough money made to pay for that by the entry fee surely?

What other federation allows props in a personal routine? and also always lycra swim shorts? and finally states 90 sec routine but allows them to stay on for 2-3mins??? what a shambles...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

brownsugar said:


> what was wrong with the venue? it had good lighting,good stage,good sound system,DJ was playing good music,there was showers and bathrooms for the athletes,it was clean ans had a good Bar area?
> 
> I promoted the FAME UK show and by what I have heard from the athletes,crowd, Channel 5 and other top magazines that where there,it was a total succes,sorry but I cant please every one,if you don't like the show just don't go it,simple xox
> 
> Angie


the venue didnt even hav seats!!! ppl wher jostling to get a veiw..i herd sum girls next to me say they cudnt see a thing!! whose bright idea was it to not even have seats lol, secondly the MC was a joke- she didnt have a clue and everyone in the crowd thort the same, again i overherd ppl say can tht american woman just shut up'....which took the words out of my mouth. the show was 2 hours late and so poorly orgainsed, it seemed no-one ther had a clue.....what a waste of twenty quid i spent on tickets


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats the biggest load of rubbish I've ever heard.

If they really wanted to do that they could just say no entries on the day.

Making bbers pay any fee except a nominal one is not acceptable.

The fact that you want to charge 'half that amount' doesnt really endear you any further to anyone on here.

To be fair there are proper bodybuilding feds that dont charge anywhere near that much. If they can do that then so can FAME.

This is a moneymaking exercise and nothing more than exploiting potential models.

Think of X factor - they are searching for popstars to make money for them in the same way that FAME are searching for models to make money for them. X factor dont charge for entry.

RE THIS MESSAGE

I know what you mean and I totally agree and I am working on it to bring the entry fee down,I can tell you one thing,I didn't make a peny out of this comp,I have to pay to hire the venue,pay the DJ,pay the host,pay the backstage staff,medals(they still cost a fortune) it actually cost me,I'm not into explioting any athletes,I am an athlete and know how much it cost to compete,will do my best to look after the athletes who enter

Angie


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

jord bud, it was farcical and hilarious at the same time, dont u think? we did chuckle ay, cant believe a male model beat jamin?? whats that all about? hahaha, still hes gonna do gravesend classic class now. a proper show with proper judging..... when u back at uni ?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

brownsugar said:


> I know what you mean and I totally agree and I am working on it to bring the entry fee down,I can tell you one thing,I didn't make a peny out of this comp,I have to pay to hire the venue,pay the DJ,pay the host,pay the backstage staff,medals(they still cost a fortune) it actually cost me,I'm not into explioting any athletes,I am an athlete and know how much it cost to compete,will do my best to look after the athletes who enter
> 
> Angie


did u not fancy replying to the points i made...or just not much to say??


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

cheetahs gym1 said:


> jord bud, it was farcical and hilarious at the same time, dont u think? we did chuckle ay, cant believe a male model beat jamin?? whats that all about? hahaha, still hes gonna do gravesend classic class now. a proper show with proper judging..... when u back at uni ?


gdgd he will do quality at that show....

erm im gonna be floating around in brighton for another few weeks until mid sept then iv gotta go back up to uni. Im still anooyed i wasted 20 quid on this show...cud of got another bag of protien for tht haha


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

XJPX said:


> gdgd he will do quality at that show....
> 
> erm im gonna be floating around in brighton for another few weeks until mid sept then iv gotta go back up to uni. Im still anooyed i wasted 20 quid on this show...cud of got another bag of protien for tht haha


yeah mate totally agree and of course u would have shopped at your fave local gym hahahah


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand why you would enter this show when NABBA/UKBFF exist, and whatever the established ones for naturals are.


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are the photos of the show,yes everyone will see the venue and the show on Channel 5 and La Muscle TV show ,enjoy xox

http://www.everybodysmile.biz/cgi-bin/public.cgi?form_status=CoverPage&Params=293|88572


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I don't understand why you would enter this show when NABBA/UKBFF exist, and whatever the established ones for naturals are.


totally agree see why any1 would enter this or why any bodybuilder would anyway.

from what i gatherd its more for models etc lookinf for exposure.

Greek why did you fly all the way over to do this particular show and not a proper fed? after all your hard work why choose this show?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

brownsugar said:


> first of all please let me explain,it's only £90 entry if you enter on the day,this is to keep too many athletes registering on the day and making registering too long.


why not just close the registering on the day?



brownsugar said:


> The show did start late,I do appoligize,these things never go to plan,I am working on it so it wont happen next year,but I do agree it's way too much for athletes to enter and I am working on reducing the cost,if it was my own Federation I wouldnt charge half that amount.
> 
> Thanks for your honest thoughts on the show,
> 
> Angie Weston


this is a good thing if you can avoid the problems next year, how much would you charge if it was up to you??



brownsugar said:


> what was wrong with the venue? it had good lighting,good stage,good sound system,DJ was playing good music,there was showers and bathrooms for the athletes,it was clean ans had a good Bar area?


but no seats for the audience who payed to watch the show?? how come??



brownsugar said:


> I promoted the FAME UK show and by what I have heard from the athletes,crowd, Channel 5 and other top magazines that where there,it was a total succes


 i would think from what i have read on here and from what i have been told by friends who went to the show that this is not the case



brownsugar said:


> sorry but I cant please every one,if you don't like the show just don't go it,simple xox Angie


to be fair Angie saying if you don't like it don't go won't help you make the show a success in the UK, i appreciate you must not like to hear people complaining about the show but you need to listen if you want to improve......



brownsugar said:


> ps. the winners didn't get nothing but just a medal,*they got modelling contracts,article in Muscle&Fitness,£100 worth of supplements,£400 worth of bodybuilding clothing, proffessional photoshoots with a photographer*,they will be on the next FAME poster/flyers.





Greekgoddess said:


> Sorry Brown sugar , but I am Janet Darbey the competitor and winner in the masters ladies.
> 
> If the winners at the contest got the prizes, *where is mine? Did I win anything? Why did some classes get prizes and others got nothing?*


Angie if this is the case then why did Janet who won the ladies masters not get these amazing prizes?? you mentioned above? when will she be receiving the supplements and clothing??



brownsugar said:


> FAME is trying to award and look after their athletes for competiting,no other federation offer those prizes,if athletes want to pay £90 for entering late ,that is totally up to them but all athletes are given an early registration price to avoid long delays on registering on the day.


 what was the early fee??



brownsugar said:


> FAME also offers one to one support with new/beginner athletes and teach them everything they need to know,even on the day of the show we helped the with their poses so they know what to do when they get on stage,we take all athlete that are new & teach them everything they need to know,which other federation does that?


From what Janet has said she got no one to one support??



brownsugar said:


> I have a one to one realationship with all athletes that enter.


so you have a one to one relationship with every single athlete that entered the show?? i wonder if Janet would agree to this??



brownsugar said:


> Anyone could be reading this who is not into the fitness industy and it could give off a bad impression on the whole Bodybuiling sport.


no it will give a bad impression of the FAME federation not bodybuilding as a sport...

Angie i can only guess how stressful it is to run a show i am sure it is not nice to see these comments on the net after the show but in my opinion you have handled this all wrong by saying if you don't like it tough this approach is not going to make FAME a success in the UK the Internet is a powerful tool and you should really address the complaints with a little more understanding as these athletes have dieted for long periods, the audience have payed good money to watch the show....i really hope you and the other people behind this show make FAME a success but you won't by sweeping aside the complaints......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Greekgoddess said:


> If the winners at the contest got the prizes, where is mine? Did I win anything? Why did some classes get prizes and others got nothing? No mention of prizes was made in some of the classes and competitors were left wondering if they were going to get anything besides the cheap medals presented to the top three places.No prizes, trophies or medals were on display till the presentations....is this because you didn't want any competitor to know in advance what they were going to receive for such a high entry fee?


Janet seeing as Angie has made a public statement on this board that all winners receive £100 of supplements, £400 of clothing along with a pro photoshoot....due to you winning your class i would enquire to where your prizes are...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> why not just close the registering on the day?
> 
> this is a good thing if you can avoid the problems next year, how much would you charge if it was up to you??
> 
> ...


x2 to everything you said paul!! :thumb: does that mean i have to admit you men are right sometimes!! dam it!! :cursing:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow...Paul u don't leave any stone unturned do you  ....I'm glad I have you as my coach  ....see you thurs mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Very supportive and well constructed reply there Paul reps for that.

Will be interesting to see the response, if any.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

FAME-- *F*ailure *A*t *M*anaging *E*vents


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nobody said:


> FAME-- *F*ailure *A*t *M*anaging *E*vents


:laugh::laugh: :thumb: :laugh::laugh:

classic


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I found this link for pictures! 

http://fitpics.zenfolio.com/f86118665


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

I not sweeping anything aside,all the prizes are listed in emails I have sent out and there wasnt even going to be a MASTERS class but because Janet was so keen to enter I made the class avalible for her to enter and compete and she had a great story to tell to Channel 5,all info on fees and prizes are listed,it just has to be read,I am sorry Janet has had a bad time but Janet has made up her mind and all I can do is to say sorry she feels that way,I can't please everybody,and yes internet is a very powerfull tool and I'm very careful what I say.

I know all the mistakes and the things that have to be improved on but even at the Senishow there are no seats and people still had to stand up with no complaints,regardless of the faults it was still a good day and show and a lot of people and athletes has a great time and had plenty of exposure,which is the most important thing I want for athletes at the show.

I am working on bettering the show next year but the show that just took place was a good show,I will not post anymore on the suject,

here is the w.site for the Head Quarters of FAME to complain and to check out the rules, fees,prizes and class info: www.Bodyproud.org

MuscleMania(www.musclemania.com) is another Federation same as FAME with same entry fee etc.there are plenty of these Federations in USA and around the world.

Sorry once again Janet you had a bad time,all the best in the future,

Angie


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

brownsugar said:


> I know all the mistakes and the things that have to be improved on but even at the Senishow there are no seats and people still had to stand up with no complaints,regardless of the faults it was still a good day and show and a lot of people and athletes has a great time and had plenty of exposure,which is the most important thing
> 
> I am working on bettering the show next year but the show that just took place was a good show,I will not post anymore on the suject,


hmmmmm from what i have read and seen "good show" and "no complaints" are not words you should be using really!!

Maybe just admit that things didnt run to time or how they should, that you tuned up late leaving competitors waiting outside, that there wasnt seating and there prob should have been and many more issues that have been raised!! Also that maybe more effort could have been put into making sure the competitors and their families/friends were happy, comfortable and enjoying the show... as after all they are the ones who pay your wages???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Angie

i think in my post i was respectful and mature in my wording not resorting to slating you or FAME in any way yet you choose to avoid most of the questions or to brush them to one side....so i ask again


what was the early advanced fee? was it much less than the £90 on the day fee?

will Janet as the winner of her class be getting the prizes you mentioned and i quote


brownsugar said:


> the winners *didn't* get *nothing* but just a medal,*they got modelling contracts,article in Muscle&Fitness,£100 worth of supplements,£400 worth of bodybuilding clothing, proffessional photoshoots with a photographer,they will be on the next FAME poster/flyers*


 i see no reason why she will not get all these prizes seeing as she was a winner....

Why was there no seating available? who had the brain wave this would be a good idea?


these questions are all valid and in no way a dig at you or FAME......

the Internet is a powerful tool and i am glad you realise this, i would put more thought into your posts to potential competitors/audience in the future.....

in my humble opinion if one person was not satisfied with the facilities laid on then the show was not a complete success shame you are blinkered to this...



brownsugar said:


> I not sweeping anything aside,all the prizes are listed in emails I have sent out and there wasnt even going to be a MASTERS class but because Janet was so keen to enter I made the class avalible for her to enter and compete and she had a great story to tell to Channel 5,all info on fees and prizes are listed,it just has to be read,I am sorry Janet has had a bad time but Janet has made up her mind and all I can do is to say sorry she feels that way,I can't please everybody,and yes internet is a very powerfull tool and I'm very careful what I say.
> 
> I know all the mistakes and the things that have to be improved on but even at the Senishow there are no seats and people still had to stand up with no complaints,regardless of the faults it was still a good day and show and a lot of people and athletes has a great time and had plenty of exposure,which is the most important thing I want for athletes at the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownsugar (Feb 4, 2008)

p.s Janet, I am sorry your hurt your foot, if you did hurt your leg you should sue the venue-Concorde 2, they let me down with the venue by not having it ready when the show started,that why the show was delayed,it was a mess and I hope you do sue them,I will not use that venue again and I promise to have seats at the next event.

Angie


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

brownsugar said:


> *they let me down with the venue by not having it ready* when the show started,that why the show was delayed,*it was a mess* and I hope you do sue them,I will *not use that venue again* and I promise to have seats at the next event.
> 
> Angie


this is all just contradicting the points you have made throughout this thread about your show being a great success, that the venue was great, that everyone said it was a good show etc etc etc

:confused1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul it says on the front page of this thread £45 membership fee then £45 entrance fee altho this will be £30 for those who enter before a certain date. thats still £75 tho which isnt cheap. surely membership fee should cover entrance as well.

If they made the class for Janet because their wasnt going to be one then their may not be prizes but surely this should have been explained to janet.

However im sure i have seen janet mention other athletes that were due to be in here class pulled out so if their wasnt going to be a masters class how come their were a few going into this class??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I didnt realise it wasnt a proper bodybuilding comp, who was that guy with a camo cap and welding goggles on, pmsl


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Janet seeing as Angie has made a public statement on this board that all winners receive £100 of supplements, £400 of clothing along with a pro photoshoot....due to you winning your class i would enquire to where your prizes are...


 I agree, perhaps they forgot to give them too you...

I am sure its an honest mistake


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

brownsugar said:


> *Membership fee: £45*
> 
> *
> Entrance fee : £45 (£30 special price until July 31st)*
> ...


Sorry but thats a fcuking joke, you are going to charge £90quid to compete and join a something no one has probably ever heard of, like it doesnt cost enough to get on stage in the first place. But worse is that is only a tenner to watch. You are charging you athletes more than spectators, how can that possibly be justified.

I think the fact that you have gone from saying the show was a success to saying you'll sue the venue says a lot about you as the organiser I cant imagine its going to improve. Competitiors will lose faith as they do their part and dont get the prizes.

Why anyone would do this show is beyond me, its clear by the setup the competitiors are bootom of the list of priorities and I think the way it appears to have been run is a disgrace, and if there is a world wide affiliate of this fed that was any good, then I am sure they would be appalled and not allow a repeat and they shouldnt


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We had a seasoned competitor who did this show and they won a class and placed in another class. They said it was THE worst show they had EVER done. Luckily this competitor is very outgoing and on their own back made alot of contacts on the day so it wasn't a waste of time or money for them but htis was more down to them rather than the show I think!


----------



## cheetahs gym1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well further proof that this show was a complete farce, is my athlete Jamin who didnt place at the fame show has just finished second at the gravesend show in the inter u90 kg's class and recieved an invite to the Ukbff British..? I find that weird. What were they judging at fame?


----------

